# CMT-east analog feed switching to digital



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

From full page ads in this week's Multichannel News and B&C.
Says they are switching to DCII technology, but no mention about 4DTV users having access to it.
No date on when the switchover is to be done.


----------

